# need help with columbia 3.5 head



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

A couple months ago I got a columbia 3.5'' angle head with all the hanging and scaffold work and smaller jobs I haven't had a chance to use it until today. 
Anyhow after running about a room and a half it just fell to pieces. I called the supplier that sold it to me and they said you shouldn't be able to pull that apart with a vice. does it need to be replaced or can it be salvaged.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

some more pics.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

So I snapped back in place (I can still pull it apart fairly easy). It just isn't right. Notice on the first and last pic how the body sticks out past the blade. plus who wants a $360.00 tool falling apart every job.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

****


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> So I snapped back in place (I can still pull it apart fairly easy). It just isn't right. Notice on the first and last pic how the body sticks out past the blade. plus who wants a $360.00 tool falling apart every job.


 look it over real good there has to be a set screw or alen head pinch bolt that is missing or loose that stuff should not just fall apart and when you find it put on some locktight..wish i could help more


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I made a post,, but after your last post,,, I realized I saw it wrong,,,, so I deleted it.

About the wings pulling back past the frame,,,thats just the way its designed,,,,they pull back to fit the wall, so unless you have a wall thats like 60 degrees instead 90,,, it won't be a problem


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> ****


It looks like it has 2 of what you're talking about I think.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

It took me longer to respond than for you to delete.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> It took me longer to respond than for you to delete.


 Yes it does,,, your frames are okay,,,, When I first posted,,, I thought the bottom of the frame was broke,,,my bad,,, it wasn't.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Can you tell us HOW it fell apart on you??? what was going on,,, why did it fall aprt???


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I was running angles and when I pulled off the wall the frame separated and fell to the floor. Nothing unusual just normal angle running. 
I will say the angles I did get ran look sweet. I have only ever ran a 3'' head but with the 3.5'' it just looks much better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> I was running angles and when I pulled off the wall the frame separated and fell to the floor. Nothing unusual just normal angle running.
> I will say the angles I did get ran look sweet. I have only ever ran a 3'' head but with the 3.5'' it just looks much better.:thumbsup:


It should not fall apart under them conditions. I will send a pm to Aaron, he should be able to set this straight.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Aaron has already messaged me about problem.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> Aaron has already messaged me about problem.


 Oh well,,, I guess he will wonder about my pm then,,,lol..

so what did he say???


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats service eh.:thumbup:
You get to hear from the man that makes the tool in one hour.:thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

He basically just went on how that Capt guy is a jerk.:whistling2:

LOL. just kidding, He said that it shouldn't happen and he will get it taken care of. I have read other posts about columbia's top notch customer service so far the legend holds true.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gazman said:


> Thats service eh.:thumbup:
> You get to hear from the man that makes the tool in one hour.:thumbsup:


 You can't beat Col,,,, they not only make good tools,,, they stand behind them!!!!

If you have a prob with a COl tool, they will talk to you and help you fix it,,, the other companies, will tell you to send it into their certified repair spots,,, and some,,"cough" will tell ya that only they can fix em,,so you have to send it back to them,so what it takes two weeks.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> He basically just went on how that Capt guy is a jerk.:whistling2:
> 
> LOL. just kidding, He said that it shouldn't happen and he will get it taken care of. I have read other posts about columbia's top notch customer service so far the legend holds true.:thumbup:


He's right,,,I am a jerk,,,, he knows it firsthand,,,LOL
Even so,,, he keeps my tools running first-rate,,,all the time


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

What the heck did Gotmud do to your new angle head?:whistling2: :jester::jester:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> What the heck did Gotmud do to your new angle head?:whistling2: :jester::jester:


I was thinking earlier how those guys were lucky I let them use my 3'' tapetech instead of this one. I would have never believed that on its first run it would just fall apart unless I was the one running it.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Columbia Tools videos*

CD - dont know if you saw these before, but Aaron from Columbia posted some good videos. Here is a link to one on your angle head. Hope it helps. :thumbsup:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150270122705125


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> A couple months ago I got a columbia 3.5'' angle head with all the hanging and scaffold work and smaller jobs I haven't had a chance to use it until today.
> Anyhow after running about a room and a half it just fell to pieces. I called the supplier that sold it to me and they said you shouldn't be able to pull that apart with a vice. does it need to be replaced or can it be salvaged.
> 
> View attachment 2929
> ...


 I have 2 of them and 1 of them does the same:furious: Its just been serviced as i never used it for years so i dont konw if it still does the same thing!!!
I do think it could b fixed but not 2 sure how as it should'nt just pop out of where it sits as the skids hold the arm in place:blink:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

This problem can happen after heavy use, when the clip that holds the wings wear down they can loosen and allow the wing to pop out. We did also have a problem with this about 7 years ago when the 3.5" first came out because the frame insert that goes into the clip did not have enough meat on it, that was resolved and the ones that did go out were recalled or fixed for the customers, since then I have not seen that problem. I am interested to see the anglehead when I get it back to see what caused the problem.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Columbia Tools*

U wouldn't believe i just posted my message and Columbia get back 2 me straight away Man my finisher is years old and they still r wanting 2 know about the problem with it!!!
Thanks Columbia my next purchase is the hardened taper,it looks sweet:thumbsupFor about 2 days till it turns white) There's a thing what about a white 1????


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Proud to be Canadian*

Good to see Columbia following up and supporting CD. Good service Columbia. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> U wouldn't believe i just posted my message and Columbia get back 2 me straight away Man my finisher is years old and they still r wanting 2 know about the problem with it!!!
> Thanks Columbia my next purchase is the hardened taper,it looks sweet:thumbsupFor about 2 days till it turns white) There's a thing what about a white 1????


But, but , but, white mud on a white bazooka, that would make it harder to clean


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> But, but , but, white mud on a white bazooka, that would make it harder to clean


 I never clean my 1 very often(speakin about the zooka) A white 1 would b the beez neez:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> But, but , but, white mud on a white bazooka, that would make it harder to clean


I say make them pink so no bugger will pinch it.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Kudos to Columbia. Aaron called me the day after I posted this thread and had made arrangements for me to go exchange the bad head for a new one.

I am curious as to what was the matter with the original head. Maybe Columbia will post their findings on this.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Kiwi Taper*

kiwi taper


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> kiwi taper


oooh I thay, ith-n-tit gorgeous


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I was thinking earlier how those guys were lucky I let them use my 3'' tapetech instead of this one. I would have never believed that on its first run it would just fall apart unless I was the one running it.




just one of those things sometimes it happens but one in a million, my Col Taper had a problem right at bran new I knew things can just happen and after it was fixed I am happy for Col's help and that part never broke again


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*columbia*

Just had a pm fae Aron at columbia and he is sendin out parts for my 3.5 finisher this week!! Canna believe that they r worried about a finisher that is years old and still wanting 2 fix the problem:thumbup:
Good on u columbia and keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Just had a pm fae Aron at columbia and he is sendin out parts for my 3.5 finisher this week!! Canna believe that they r worried about a finisher that is years old and still wanting 2 fix the problem:thumbup:
> Good on u columbia and keep up the good work:thumbsup:


And to think that they would look after a drunken bum in Scotland.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> And to think that they would look after a drunken bum in Scotland.


 I cane min its fukced me up:thumbup: Never would this o happened afore this! i got into dwt and people r watchin and helpin:thumbup: Its all good!! Time for more drink i'm still sober


----------

